# What Next?



## KarlB (Feb 16, 2002)

After 2 doctors, seven different medications and 3 thousand dollars I'm getting really frustrated and need some experienced folks opinions. I quit smoking last April. In the fall, I began to have heat flashes...red faced and very hot and slightly dizzy. I also developed severe gas in the morning and the feeling of a knot behind my navel. I went to a Doctor, and he initially believed I had an anxiety disorder. (though I had no anxiety, I believe he thought the hot flashes were anxiety). Anyway, he put me on Celexa and the nightmare began. For two days I had amplified hot flashes, nausea, vomitting. I took LSD in college so I believe the drug kicked in severe hallucinigenic effects. The experience was much like food poisoning if you've had that.... After I stopped taking the Celexa I was completely screwed up. My stomach now had a severe burning sensation. The gas and hot flashes were worse in hot environments or if I had physical activity. I was foggy and confused...and now I actually was having some anxiety. I couldn't sleep the night through, and I had both C and D where I had neither before. I took a leave from my job and returned to the doctor. Blood tests showed everything was normal with the exception of slightly elevated SGPT liver enzymes. 24 hour urinalysis showed nothing. H Pylori test was clear. Ultrasound showed nothing. Upper GI showed some esophogus and stomach damage. The doctor put me on Nexium and reglan and I returned to work. No good. The stomach problem really didn't change. Neither the Nexium or reglan helped. I was getting woken up every morning at 6 am with a burning stomach. Never a sharp pain, but a knawing sensation. I had to drink pepto and ginger ale every morning to settle it down. I was also having severe anxiety and nausea while on the meds. Chills, etc. I went back and told my general practitioner. He was stumped. He sent me to a gastroenterologist. The gastro told me the stomach and esophogus problems were minor. Without running a single test, he believed my problem was IBS. He told me to start taking citrucel and Robinul Forte and told me to stop taking Nexium and Reglan. The Robinul gave me dry mouth, sweats and severe anxiety so I stopped taking it. I'm not sure if the fiber is helping at all. My mornings are a bit better but I still am sluggish and nausous often. I'm completely unconvinced I have IBS. First, I can eat ANYTHING. I feel better with food in my stomach. I never need to rush to the bathroom, and my symptoms are never relieved by defication. I sometimes have nausea and vomit. I have days where I am incredibly gassy all day. I have a burning sensation in my stomach, some bloating, and my stools are very soft, occasionally having what look like very small tomato skins in them, but no bleeding. I get very tired in the evenings, and am still occasionally having anxiety. Since the Celexa I've had what feels like a cramp in my left lower abdomen....my stomach gurgles like when hungry, but for minutes at a time accompanied with severe gas and facial flushing. I asked the doctor why he never ran a stool culture, and he told me it was because unless you are having severe diarreah, they don't think that's necessary. I've also not had a lower GI. The Doctor's last idea was to perscribe Zoloft, which I thought was completely insane, since I had such a bad reaction to the SSRI Celexa, which is supposed to be the easiest one to tolerate. Same drug family. SSRI's are a path I DO NOT wish to take. I told him I would not take the Zoloft. I had no anxiety before taking the Celexa the first time. In fact all of my conditions were minor before the Celexa. I think the fact he even thought this would be a good idea tells me he's not aware of what I'm even saying. His specialty is IBS, he seemed to have that as the diagnosis before I opened my mouth....keep in mind he ran not a single test. Is this something that will just take time to heal? I'm looking for a second opinion at the moment, as he won't sway from his Zoloft opinion, do a stool culture or a lower gi. I've been away from work for a month, and I just want my life back. Could this be a parasite issue? A hormonal imbalance causing some adrenaline release and flushing? I really don't know which direction to go. I'm looking for a second gastroenterologist who isn't quite so nuts with the SSRI's. Any input would be appreciated.


----------

